# Where to get 35mm slide film processed in Toronto?



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everybody!

I've got a question for the photographers out there. We had a friend of ours shoot a few rolls of film at our kids baptism, but he used slide film (E-6) instead of regular C-41. He also shot one roll of black and white (Ilford Pan F 50).

The question is: where in Toronto can I get this film processed and 4x6 prints made? I looked at the Northern Artists website (they are the closest lab to me), but they are asking $11 for processing and $2 per print! 

Any recommendations? 

Thanks in advance,

Miguel


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

For processing, try Toronto Image Works. They charge $9 for processing a 36 roll of E6. 

You're probably best to get processing done and then have someplace scan them for you, and then you can print the scans at anyplace you want. Printing directly from E6 is kinda tricky. you could try Pikto for that... www.pikto.ca. Make sure you ask the processing place to leave the film UNCUT if you want them to do the scan.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Theses guys saved the day for me when I accidentally underexposed a couple rolls of slide film by a full stop. 

http://www.torontoimageworks.com/

Didn't ask for prints from slides, though.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

I would also second the vote for Toronto Image Works.

I'd also suggest Vistek on Queen E. www.vistek.ca I think they might be a little cheaper than TIW. Either place will have no problem making prints for you.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry, an afterthought... I would call a few of the places above and discuss your options. I'm not sure that getting the film developed, scanned and then printed will really be saving you any $$. You might be better off just getting it developed and printed, skipping the scanning route.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I've always used Colourgenics, near Queen and River. 

They can process your E-6, and have it scanned to a cd for you to get prints done. Getting prints from trannies is really nice if you get IlfoChromes done, but very expensive, the other option is inter-neg, which I don't think anybody bothers doing anymore since scanning is so much better and cheaper.
Black and White, you can try Toronto Black and White Lab, or West Camera in Queen West. I'm not sure if Colourgenics does b+w, never had it done there. 
I would suggest getting them to scan your film, or if you have a film scanner or flatbed with film capabilities just scan yourself, and have it put on a disc for you, they can print, but since making 4x6s aren't a major part of their business, they'll probably charge you an arm and leg for it, send it elsewhere.

colourgenics.com
www.torontoblackandwhite.com/


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

This is an interesting thread for me. I occasionally shoot transparencies and have been frequently shooting b&w lately as well. I live in Cambridge so my resources are somewhat limited for this type of processing. I have been taking all my stuff to Henry's here in town but often wondered where they ship their stuff to. I know they're not doing it in house (certainly not in Cambridge or in Toronto for that matter) but was always curious.

Would Colourgenics et al be better than Henry's? Is it possible that Henry's sends their stuff to them? It makes no difference to me really as my options are so limited here, I was really just curious.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Getting prints from slides can be expensive. We charge $1.25 per print. Its probably best to get the slides unmounted and uncut. You may get a lab to give you a discount on prints or scanning that way. If they are mounted they have to be scanned one at a time which is not only expensive but a real pain for the person in the lab.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

mactrombone said:


> This is an interesting thread for me. I occasionally shoot transparencies and have been frequently shooting b&w lately as well. I live in Cambridge so my resources are somewhat limited for this type of processing. I have been taking all my stuff to Henry's here in town but often wondered where they ship their stuff to. I know they're not doing it in house (certainly not in Cambridge or in Toronto for that matter) but was always curious.
> 
> Would Colourgenics et al be better than Henry's? Is it possible that Henry's sends their stuff to them? It makes no difference to me really as my options are so limited here, I was really just curious.


I'm pretty sure Henry's send their stuff out to a pro lab like Colourgenics or Image Works. West Camera, the place I mentioned above, I know they used to send their E-6 stuff to Steichenlab when it was in business, even though they probably had the best C-41 lab in the city. Don't know where they send it now.

If you're in Cambridge, best thing to do is probably check the Yellow pages to see if their is a Pro lab there (you never know). If not, I'd stick to Henry's, it's probably not worth the effort to mail it in or drive to Toronto to use the service for a couple of rolls. Processing non rush usually only takes about 3 hours to do, so if you have other things to do, then sure come down.

The thing I liked about using the pro labs when i was shooting transparencies or assisting, was the personal service I'd get at Colourgenics. They knew me by name, and can usually guess who I was working with, and knew how we like our film processed. They also hooked me up with some jobs as well, so that was always a bonus. Probably can't get that kind of personal service at a store like Henrys unless you know the cashier really well.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, for the amount of E-6 and b&w that I shoot it is definitely not worth the trip to Toronto for it. Nothing is urgent and it is almost exclusively shooting for myself. What is not for myself is neither rushed and people know what they are getting as well.

I actually don't mind this particular Henry's as they do in fact know me by name. I actually feel like I'm the only guy that shoots film in there! The processing has always been fine and the service is excellent. I'll check the yellow pages for a pro lab but I have a suspicion that they would also send stuff out. I called one place once and that's what they told me so I think everything is sort of getting centralized.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everybody...

I'm going to call a few of the places mentioned and get some prices. 

Another question: if I get the slide film processed, it's actually positives that I'm looking at right? Could I then look at the images through a loupe and select just a few for printing? 

Thanks again,

Miguel


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

miguelsanchez said:


> Thanks for the replies everybody...
> 
> I'm going to call a few of the places mentioned and get some prices.
> 
> ...


Correct, they will look just like a regular picture, best way to look at them is on a light box with a loupe, pretty much any pro lab will have a light box and a good loupe for you to view. Also note that pro labs don't put transparencies in mounts unless you request it, and usually cost extra. When you get it back, most places put the film in a acetate sleeve, uncut and rolled up inside a cardboard core, or rolled around a core with elastic to hold it in place. I usually just have this done. At the light table is usually a grease pencil so you can mark up the sleeve, so you can pick out the keepers from the throw aways.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

I called the places mentioned above, and here are my results, if anyone's interested (prices per roll of 36)

Northern Artists............Proc....11....Scan....16
Toronto Image Works....Proc....9....Scan....10
Pikto..........................No E-6 proc available
Vistek.........................No E-6 proc available
Colourgenics.................Proc....10....Scan....10

Prints from slide film range from $1.50 to $2.00, so I think I'm going to print from the scans instead.

Thanks again everyone!

Miguel


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

And FWIW Henry's is right around $10 for E6 processing ($9.75 I think). I don't know the price for scans or prints as I do that myself. Their b&w is about the same I recall.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

These guys have been around forever...Silvano. It's possible they still do E6.


----------

